# Local discus breeders



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

im looking for local discus breeders in gta ????


----------



## Poco (Oct 7, 2012)

KING KONG said:


> im looking for local discus breeders in gta ????


Vern @ archersdiscus.com - Whitby

He is closed until spring but worth the wait. He has the cleanest fish around, disease free. He doesn't import just breed his own stock.


----------

